# Irish Bud!



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

Hehe, these are the choice photographs of a very special grow journal/tribute to a grower. He welcomed me on MP and never stopped giving me help and advice in my gj's; with solid advice that i followed almost all the way to the letter! Why you would ask...To prove that even this old dog can learn new tricks! To prove that when a newbie ask's fer help that thier effort's are not wasted! I did things my way, but listened to the old molasses master and what he had to say! My friend Irish turned me on to molasses treatment's. The science is solid and boring but i can tell you it works! The old molasses master told me patience was the key and against all feelings i listened. He had something he wanted to show me! After following his GJ's i was curious what he wanted to show me. Hehehehehee yyyaaaaaaahhaahaa!!!!!!! Damn brother i had no idea! Look and see what we did! Here she is the last remaining clone of carmen! A g-13 pinapple express clone grown organic and grown exclusively with CFL spirals! Thank you brother Irish! Your help on this one was.......i haven't got the word's bud! 48 days in flower, chopped and now on the drying racks....my closet  Pinapple stinky bud await's the cure jars!  Next is the whiteberry that i'll let flower a bit longer.......just to see. Newbies read this! You can't replicate anyone's grow you have to find your own way! Advise can be applied and it works if you find out how to do it with your style of growing. The end results can be............


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 25, 2010)

YES CHEF! Nicely done...looks like some PE that I recently finished that had the same long orange hairs as this one.


----------



## the chef (Jan 25, 2010)

TY 420, Some dank bud going on here!


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 25, 2010)

how did you integrate molasses into your feedings?


----------



## Alistair (Jan 25, 2010)

An all fluoro grow?  Very impressive.  Yes, a nice tribute to your mentor.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

1 teaspoon per gallon water, alternating between feeding and watering. Water, nute, water, molasses, water.................... Yup all cfl spiral's alistair start to finish. Gracias.


----------



## 420 Murder Ln Garberville (Jan 28, 2010)

okay, thanks CHEF


----------

